# Pulled Pork, Bell Pepp, Green Chile, Mush, Hominy, Potats, & Cheese Fattie



## thunderdome (Jan 26, 2012)

*Pulled Pork, Bell Pepp, Mush, Hominy, Potats, & Cheese Fattie*

 / icon and title  message 
Cooked up a Fattie the other night. I always think I can throw one together quickly but they’re always time consuming. I wanted to deliver it the following day, so after work, I went through fridge/freezer for this mixed bag of ingredients.

Green Bells and Mushrooms


Added some pulled pork & about a quarter can of white hominy


My last block of smoked medium cheddar


A nice tall black velvet & water to help me along the way


Piston Injected Fattie


The near frozen bag of Jimmy Dee’s O.G. w/ some Ore Ida “Crispers” for potatoes. Used some string cheese to lay across it as well


Piston Injected Fattie


Added the smoked cheddar and a good shake of MH


A lil bit of BBQ Sauce


Used Chigger Creek lump, with about 12 briquettes to start


My new copy-cat’d deflector, made out of 16” pizza pan.


Weaved the bacon up while smoker came up to temp


The chub had firmed up in the freezer


Rolled


Set the iQue @ 240


Added more Hunk to season up the bacon


Damn near dead-on


2 hours in


Inside @ about 3 hours


Broiler’d for 5 mins


Sliced into the following day.


----------



## cowboy bbq (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow, that looks great!!!


----------



## rdknb (Jan 26, 2012)

That does look great


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 26, 2012)

Looks like that one came out real nice. Man I could go for some of that right now


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice looking combo...JJ


----------



## tyotrain (Jan 26, 2012)

Man O Man that is one great looking fatty.. bet it was tasty.. Have fun and Happy smoking


----------



## king salmon (Jan 27, 2012)

That is a damn nice looking fattie!


----------



## jrod62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great looking fatties  :drool


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 27, 2012)

Great combo of ingredients. Looks delicious!


----------



## cassman (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice fattie and great qview. Does the reflector in your UDS help?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 27, 2012)

Outstanding looking fattie and q-view!


----------



## thunderdome (Jan 28, 2012)

Cassman said:


> Nice fattie and great qview. Does the reflector in your UDS help?




Absolutely. Less than 5 degree difference across the grate


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 28, 2012)

That sure look like one fully loaded fattie!!!  Interested in seeing this piston injector??


----------



## shartmann (Jan 31, 2012)

WOW that looks AWESOME!!  I am going to smoke my first fattie this weekend!!  I may have to try your freezer trick for the center ingredients.


----------



## thunderdome (Apr 19, 2012)

shartmann said:


> WOW that looks AWESOME!!  I am going to smoke my first fattie this weekend!!  I may have to try your freezer trick for the center ingredients.


Thanks! The freezer just firms up the sausage and rolls into the bacon a lil easier


----------

